# T5 Lighting for a 10 Gallon tank



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

im not completely sure...they "may" make 18" T5 bulbs (never looked for 1, and dont think Ive ever seen one at the LFS) but even if they do... im sure theyre for reef tanks

2 bulbs over a 10gal freshwater tank would be algae suicide

instead...get 1-2 PC bulbs or 2-3 T8 bulbs (which are both high light)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The fixtures are 18", but unless this is a new one on me, the bulbs - at 8 watts - are approximately 12" long. Usually 3500K. 

Personally I'd find a standard 10 gallon incandescent strip light or hood and put two, daylight, 23 watt compact spiral fluorescent bulbs in it. But, those are easy to find in the US. How might things be in Valencia, Venezuela? All most Americans know about Venezuela are sports and presidents.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah i haven't measured the bulbs or the fixtures, in fact, they are a complete lamp, i would just have to attach it to the canopy i have.

No such thing as brand name lights here, like catalina or the likes, well, they sell Resun lamps, but they cost an arm and a leg, and well, for that much money i would build one and have lots of money left for a filter, another tank, fish, and i would still have money left to eat lunch and dinner.

Now on to my country...i really hate talking bad about my country, but our president is becoming more and more like Hitler, it's a far right goverment, not a communist or even leftist one.

They have me in a black list, i am looking to leave the country after i finish my specialization in endodontics ( i am a dentist)


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

You can get 12 and 18" T5HO bulbs but they aren't cheap. For plant tank purposes, the CFL bulbs mentioned above will do the job just as well.


But if you're interested, here's a link. And as said above, these are really nano-reef specific bulbs-- you'll have to stick with 10,000K type bulbs and expect the color to look different than what you'd expect. But... would grow plants like mad.

http://www.nanotuners.com/index.php?cPath=77&osCsid=o8dbigbv2275jkcfu9q500b2b1
http://www.nanotuners.com/product_info.php?cPath=77&products_id=659
http://www.nanotuners.com/product_info.php?cPath=77&products_id=661


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

T5HO is too bright for a 10 gallon tank unless you hang the fixture far above the tank. Dual T8s or the spiral flourescents mentioned earlier would be a better choice.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

^Good point to remember.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

well i have a 20 G tank with 2 T8's for 40 watts, has very good reflectors ( mirrors) and i feel it's still not enough.

That's why i wanted to have higher light in the 10G...


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a Catalina single 24w 6500k t5ho bulb hanged about 8" above the tank(10g). It's just perfect for what I need. It was custom made by the great guys at Catalina for $65.00 shipped.


----------



## dang451 (Sep 17, 2009)

Use one of these on a 15 gal.....cheap and works well. Doesnt come with bulbs though. Got it at local petco store. Might only need one bulb on 10 gal.

http://www.petco.com/product/111939...O Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood-111939


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

dang451 said:


> Use one of these on a 15 gal.....cheap and works well. Doesnt come with bulbs though. Got it at local petco store. Might only need one bulb on 10 gal.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/111939...O Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood-111939


Most 2 bulb T5HO light fixtures won't work with just one bulb. I think that is because the bulbs run in series, so removing a bulb opens the circuit.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, i had the T5 fixtures installed, they are no T5 HO, but rather, normal output. And well...i am not impressed. I will tell you later if it becomes an algae farm, but i highly doubt it


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

You should be fine with the T5NO bulbs as long as they are elevated above the tank 2-4"
Thats what i ran over my 20G long tank which is the same height i believe.


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

well, they are just above the top...i have planted cabombas there...


----------

